# Zemplen Hungarian Barrel



## Waynehross (Feb 19, 2014)

I started my barrel today with 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon. The 13.2 gallon barrel from Harford Winery was prepped without any leaks. The actual volume is about 15 gallons.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats on the barrel!
If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for the barrel?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## sdelli (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Waynehross (Feb 19, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Congrats on the barrel!
> If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for the barrel?



$245; I picked up the barrel at Maryland Winery this past weeken.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks! You're going to love it!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks good! 

On a separate note: still waiting on Harford to post their Chilean juice/grape prices.


----------



## Waynehross (Feb 20, 2014)

I buy Chilean grapes from Bill and Karen at http://www.weakkneehomebrew.com/ and sometimes Gino's http://www.ginopinto.com/ ; prices are posted.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Wayne. I'm in Northern VA - would love to find a place closer than Harford - it's 2 hrs each way. I've tried to contact S&S (just south of Baltimore) with little success.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet looking barrel you have there!


----------



## seth8530 (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice looking barrell, I keep telling myself that I am going to get myself one. Perhaps once I get a little bit more settled in somewhere.


----------



## nucjd (Feb 25, 2014)

Love the barrel. Question for you or the other folks how much longer can you age your wine in that size barrel and get the same results for a smaller barrel ( i.e. 6 weeks in a 6 gallon barrel would be equivalent to what time in a 15 gallon barrel ?)


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2014)

Should be able to easily get 3-4 months out of the first batch with as much as 6 months depending on whats going in.


----------



## nucjd (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks ibglowin. I have a hungarian 6 gallon barrel and would love to get a larger one down the road.


----------



## Waynehross (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll post an update; looking to age my cab for 4-6 months then i have 20 gallons of Malbec to age.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Waynehross (Apr 26, 2014)

The cab is coming very nice in the Hungarian barrel
; I'm hooked. I got another barrel this week. 30 liter Radoux. First batch will be Chambourcin
from Jacks Grapes in Easton PA; then some CA Cab. and 2013 Chilean Malbec.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

